# Puddle lights on in reverse possible?



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey there, 

I'm wondering if there's any VCDS/OBDEleven magic that can be worked to make the puddle lamps either turn on when the vehicle is switched into reverse or manually be turned on via some menu setting. I think it would make the mirror cameras far more useful when parking in tight spots in the dark.

-Daniel


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

There is! Check the VCDS thread


----------



## Treg13 (Oct 26, 2021)

MrSmith4 said:


> There is! Check the VCDS thread


I could not find it. Would please post the link here


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Treg13 said:


> I could not find it. Would please post the link here


There’s an OCA in OBDeleven called Area View that will do what you are looking for. Or you can code it manually instead of using the OCA.

The under-mirror lights will come on when it’s dark out and the cameras are enabled.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Puddle Light Area Lighting (Lighting Area View)
With this enabled, the puddle lights under the outside mirrors turn on when it’s dark outside
and vehicle is in Reverse, or if you use the Area View function.
Module 9 – Central Electrics
Security Access: 31347
Adaptation -> Aussenlicht übergreifend -> Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte
- Not active, Active
Module 6C – Rear View Camera
Long Coding -> Manoeuvre Light
- Of, On


----------



## Doron (Apr 23, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Puddle Light Area Lighting (Lighting Area View)
> With this enabled, the puddle lights under the outside mirrors turn on when it’s dark outside
> and vehicle is in Reverse, or if you use the Area View function.
> Module 9 – Central Electrics
> ...


Did some manage to have implemented on a Passat B8 2015? I could not find the 09 module parameter….
Thanks in advance.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Doron said:


> Did some manage to have implemented on a Passat B8 2015? I could not find the 09 module parameter….
> Thanks in advance.


I would ask that question here....









Passat (B7)


Discussion forum for the upcoming North American B7 Passat built in Chattanooga, TN, from 2012 - Present.




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doron said:


> Did some manage to have implemented on a Passat B8 2015? I could not find the 09 module parameter….
> Thanks in advance.


Different platform, not sure it's possible. I don't see coding available for my Mom's 2019 Passat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doron (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I got it…
In module 09, where I looked for “Aussenlicht übergreifend” and did not find, I tried the “Assistance Light Function”, where I found “Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte”…
I’ll try it probably tomorrow 😉


----------



## Doron (Apr 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I did not manage to go through the whole process, following Function not Available “ message I got when trying to change :
Module 6C – Rear View Camera
Long Coding -> Manoeuvre Light -On.
Oh well….


----------

